

The people behind OkCupid launch Crazy Blind Date - natrius
http://www.crazyblinddate.com

======
revolvingcur
I absolutely love this idea and can't wait for it to expand. One lil' bug,
though: when I finish the "add location" process, I get this message: "Fatal
error: Call to undefined function drawError() in [...]date_wizard.php on line
655"

~~~
aston
Sweet. There's now a drawError(), but that still doesn't change the fact that
you got to an error state. Do you remember what you did?

------
mrtron
I tried signing up...and since I am not in the US the signup didn't work

the -OR- enter city, country is failing

~~~
omouse
They should give a list of cities they support at the moment. I can imagine a
lot of people getting frustrated by not being able to sign-up.

~~~
natrius
It's only live in Austin right now. According to the FAQ, if you enter another
city, they'll tell you when they launch in your city.

------
SwellJoe
Two things sprung to mind:

They finally got a good designer.

Are they still using their custom C++ web application framework for building
websites? (Which was answered in the negative by revolvingcur's comment, since
he got a PHP error. At least they're moving up the abstraction curve
somewhat.)

~~~
aston
We're running CBD.com on PHP. That's been an adventure so far... There're a
lot of hooks back into our core product, though, and that stuff's happening
via RPC's. There's a tiny bit of C++ code, consequently, that came about for
this app.

PS: I'll let our frontend folks know you like the design.

------
falsestprophet
I clicked through it and as far as I can tell the user interface does not
really accommodate homosexuals. They ask who you want to meet, if you say a
girl they assume you are a boy and contrariwise.

I can see hate crimes coming out of this.

~~~
aston
We set you up for the date first, then we ask the personal details. You can
tell us your gender and orientation later on (and they don't even have to
match what you asked for on the date).

~~~
falsestprophet
How does this prevent a heterosexual male "seeking women" from being matched
up with a homosexual male "seeking men"? If you pair those "seeking men" with
those "seeking women?" I imagine your users may be upset if this confusion is
a possibility.

~~~
aston
Of course we check for reciprocity.

------
viergroupie
Production quality software: Fatal error: Call to undefined function
drawError() in /usr/local/www/cbd-live/date_wizard.php on line 655

~~~
aston
We're working on it.

~~~
viergroupie
Sorry about my previous snarkiness. Consider this a less obnoxious bug report:
I again attempted to add a location. It appeared to work, but the final screen
(following "We've recorded your info...") spits out: "Error...

Array ( [prev_page] => 18 )

Array ( [welcome_res] => 3 [when_res] => 3 [city_res] => 5 [other_city] => New
York [not_there_yet_email] => elided@notmyemail.com [zipcode] => 10010 )"

On the up side, I think the design is slick and appealing. This will be a
great page once you get the kinks worked out.

~~~
aston
Kimberly checked in the fix to that earlier today. Thanks for the help.

------
aston
Hmm. So much for the quiet launch.

I'll consider this thread an interactive bug queue...

~~~
natrius
Oops. :)

------
chaostheory
hopefully no one that uses the service will ever encounter a crazy (in a bad
way) blind date. I wonder what their contingencies are for that scenario?

~~~
imsteve
HAH. Yeah right.

Everyone (women especially) will ditch this once they see how poor the average
date partner is. That's my prediction.

